# Trantla enclosure



## NYAN (Dec 30, 2019)

The species is Mexican purple beauty bird eater. I know it needs an exercise wheel so it doesn’t get fat. We are picking one up tomorrow. Any tips?

Reactions: Funny 19 | Optimistic 1 | Creative 1 | Award 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 30, 2019)

I am not good with populair names. What speicies are we talking about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mack1855 (Dec 30, 2019)

Like your enclosure,but you need more dead crickets.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Thekla (Dec 30, 2019)

You forgot to really soak the substrate... it's still way too dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 30, 2019)

Thekla said:


> You forgot to really soak the substrate... it's still way too dry.


Soaking substrate is a very bad idea. It shoukd be slughtly moist at most


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 30, 2019)

NYAN you almost gave me a heart attack!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 30, 2019)

NYAN said:


> The species is Mexican purple beauty bird eater. I know it needs an exercise wheel so it doesn’t get fat. We are picking one up tomorrow. Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 329852


And yeah, those eggcrates are empty. This speicies like eggs, preferable fried

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## fried rice (Dec 30, 2019)

NYAN said:


> The species is Mexican purple beauty bird eater. I know it needs an exercise wheel so it doesn’t get fat. We are picking one up tomorrow. Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 329852


The best substrate for this species is a mix of mulch, gravel, and sand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## mack1855 (Dec 30, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What speicies are we talking about?


This would be,Crapolosi pullyaleggis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 30, 2019)

Looks spot on....now just get a few of your favorite species and add them to that perfect set up.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Helpful 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 30, 2019)

mack1855 said:


> This would be,Crapolosi pullyaleggis.


Yes! I just remeber now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 30, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> I am not good with populair names. What speicies are we talking about?


The breed is a mix between a Brachypelma and a Xenesthis.



mack1855 said:


> Like your enclosure,but you need more dead crickets.


I never quite thought about a self sustaining setup like that. I guess the phorid flies would make good feeders..



fried rice said:


> The best substrate for this species is a mix of mulch, gravel, and sand.


Ah gotcha. I do live near the beach. Do trantlas mind needles and plastic?



cold blood said:


> Looks spot on....now just get a few of your favorite species and add them to that perfect set up.


I think there may be enough room for a P. metallica communal also.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## corydalis (Dec 30, 2019)

I really hope you didn't forget to put a heat mat under the enclosure, otherwise its just a 9/10.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## fried rice (Dec 30, 2019)

NYAN said:


> The breed is a mix between a Brachypelma and a Xenesthis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They love needles and plastic! I recommend feeding them needles and plastic daily. It is a great source of potassium.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 30, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> And yeah, those eggcrates are empty. This speicies like eggs, preferable fried


Yes NYAN, and some bacon  french toast and a strong cup of black coffee eith those eggs

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 30, 2019)

corydalis said:


> I really hope you didn't forget to put a heat mat under the enclosure, otherwise its just a 9/10.


I was going to put the tank on top of a heat vent actually.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeez man! You had me scratching my head on that one! I found a purple bird eater from Ecuador and of course the mexican pink lol. Some weird hybrid? Lol
Good one!

Just noticed the inclosure and feel even more like a derp!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## corydalis (Dec 30, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I was going to put the tank on top of a heat vent actually.


Such an insight. Innovative minds like this that we need here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 30, 2019)

I was going, "Wait, he wouldn't spell 'tarantula' like that." 

And then I realized.

_This is one of the better enclosures I've seen. Just the right amount of distance so that if the trantla falls from the lid it can deploy its parachute and still look cool. Too many people give their spiders such short enclosures that they don't get the opportunity to spread their wings and get the exercise they need. And your adding the wheel? Advanced keeper here posing as a newbie folks, nobody knows that tip anymore. 
Just a suggestion from a poor neophyte, but don't forget to make sure that you feed a lot of mice, rats if you have them, good source of calcium...
_
Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Dec 30, 2019)

You forgot the sharp rocks to line the perimeter with for a soft landing, and make sure you handle it at least a few times a day so it loves you. Oh and I hear they like guitars..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Dec 30, 2019)

Use the largest enclosure that you can find, so that it has lots of space to wander and explore.

Keep the humidity at exactly 82.05% and the temperature needs to be at least 81 degrees, use a heater under the tank to maintain the proper temperature.

Might I recommend a water dish, with a small sponge so that it can drink. If you are worried about bacteria, add a thimble of alcohol as a disinfectant.

Not to much substrate, if there's too much substrate you run the risk of it burrowing and not being visible every time you want to see it. In fact, just take a picture of substrate and use that to line the bottom of the enclosure.

Feed it daily, once in the morning and once at bedtime. If it goes on a hunger strike, don't worry, just dump a bunch of feeders into the enclosure so that there will be food when it becomes hungry again.

If I think of more GREAT advise, I'll post it later.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 30, 2019)

I think I once read that this species likes loud sounds, such as those produced by an electric bass guitar, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to serenade it nightly. Learn to play bass if you don't know how, so that you can keep it optimally. A few interesting things to climb on wouldn't hurt, I recommend bottle rockets personally, but most any random household objects will do in a pinch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Dec 30, 2019)

Colorado Ts said:


> Use the largest enclosure that you can find, so that it has lots of space to wander and explore.
> 
> Keep the humidity at exactly 82.05% and the temperature needs to be at least 81 degrees, use a heater under the tank to maintain the proper temperature.
> 
> ...


You forgot, perhaps adding a heat lamp or four would help with extra heat and a kong brand tennis ball for its own entertainment.

Perhaps a pick to go with that guitar as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 30, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> _Just a suggestion from a poor neophyte, but don't forget to make sure that you feed a lot of mice, rats if you have them, good source of calcium..._


Can’t you read? It’s a bird eater? I’m going to be feeding it pigeons weekly.



Ghost56 said:


> Oh and I hear they like guitars..


Will acoustic be ok until I get paid? As another member suggested, I really ought to use an electric Les Paul to get the maximum quality and sound.



Colorado Ts said:


> Use the largest enclosure that you can find, so that it has lots of space to wander and explore.
> 
> Keep the humidity at exactly 82.05% and the temperature needs to be at least 81 degrees, use a heater under the tank to maintain the proper temperature.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what the petco people told me, so it must be right. I knew I could trust them.



Pyroxian said:


> A few interesting things to climb on wouldn't hurt, I recommend bottle rockets personally, but most any random household objects will do in a pinch.


Great idea! Do they like cholla cactus also?



PanzoN88 said:


> You forgot, perhaps adding a heat lamp or four would help with extra heat and a kong brand tennis ball for its own entertainment.


I already have a heat lamp, but you’re right. Mexico is a warm country. Will this suffice?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PanzoN88 (Dec 30, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Can’t you read? It’s a bird eater? I’m going to be feeding it pigeons weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect,  more is better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Dec 31, 2019)

NYAN said:


> The species is Mexican purple beauty bird eater. I know it needs an exercise wheel so it doesn’t get fat. We are picking one up tomorrow. Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 329852


You forgot the screen top lid. What are ya trying to do raise a healthy T or something?!?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dry Desert (Dec 31, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> You forgot the screen top lid. What are ya trying to do raise a healthy T or something?!?


Obviously you lot lead very sad lives, and definitely need to GET OUT MORE.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Funny 1 | Sad 1 | Creative 1 | Lollipop 1 | Cake 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> perhaps adding a heat lamp or four would help with extra heat


As a pet store employee once told me - "They need two heat lamps because they're from the tropics." (I wish I was making this up)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Dec 31, 2019)

Dry Desert said:


> Obviously you lot lead very sad lives, and definitely need to GET OUT MORE.


It doesn't hurt to have a sense of humor you know...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 31, 2019)

That enclosure is nowhere near big enough and there's far too much substrate.



Dry Desert said:


> Obviously you lot lead very sad lives, and definitely need to GET OUT MORE.


If you think is is bad then, for the great devourer's sake, stay away from Wastebook tarantula groups, you'll have an aneurysm.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dry Desert (Dec 31, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> That enclosure is nowhere near big enough and there's far too much substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think is is bad then, for the great devourer's sake, stay away from Wastebook tarantula groups, you'll have an aneurysm.





The Grym Reaper said:


> That enclosure is nowhere near big enough and there's far too much substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think is is bad then, for the great devourer's sake, stay away from Wastebook tarantula groups, you'll have an aneurysm.


Thanks for the replies, I'm impervious to such ratings. I just feel for the many new keepers that seek professional advice on this forum, they will be pretty impressed also.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 31, 2019)

Dry Desert said:


> Obviously you lot lead very sad lives, and definitely need to GET OUT MORE.


There is no need to do such things. The world is a scary place. I would rather stay inside and focus on my new business of making trantla enclosures.



Dry Desert said:


> I just feel for the many new keepers that seek professional advice on this forum, they will be pretty impressed also.


As they should. This is innovation at its finest. The trantla keeping hobby will never be the same again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## thatdadlife619 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ghost56 said:


> You forgot the sharp rocks to line the perimeter with for a soft landing, and make sure you handle it at least a few times a day so it loves you. Oh and I hear they like guitars..


I heard guitars too, but like, in drop d constantly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aarachnid (Dec 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> As a pet store employee once told me - "They need two heat lamps because they're from the tropics." (I wish I was making this up)


My tarantula is from Tattooine, so I give it two sources of heat/light.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Asgiliath (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks for giving me a laugh at work OP! Brilliant work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 31, 2019)

Dry Desert said:


> I just feel for the many new keepers that seek professional advice on this forum, they will be pretty impressed also.


Professionalism is for the Q&D subforum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 31, 2019)

If new keepers can't tell this is sarcasm (this entire thread flies in the face of every single piece of sound advice ever given on these boards within recent history)...

Good laughs here, thanks @NYAN. I want to see a centpde cage next .

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dry Desert (Dec 31, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> If new keepers can't tell this is sarcasm (this entire thread flies in the face of every single piece of sound advice ever given on these boards within recent history)...
> 
> Good laughs hear, thanks @NYAN. I want to see a centpde cage next .
> 
> ...


Keep them coming. It only strengthens my initial statement.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1 | Face Palm 2


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 31, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> If new keepers can't tell this is sarcasm (this entire thread flies in the face of every single piece of sound advice ever given on these boards within recent history)...
> ...
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Never underestimate the power and depth of human stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 31, 2019)

Dry Desert said:


> Keep them coming. It only strengthens my initial statement.


I'm confused. How does this prove your initial statement?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## NYAN (Dec 31, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Good laughs hear, thanks @NYAN. I want to see a centpde cage next .


It will be done, my lord.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Dec 31, 2019)

You can't forget to spray the enclosure with perfume and to change the substrate twice a day, with feathers as the sub for nights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> That enclosure is nowhere near big enough


You mean for a sling, of course. As we all know adults should be kept in enclosures slightly larger than their leg span.


----------



## aarachnid (Dec 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> You mean for a sling, of course. As we all know adults should be kept in enclosures slightly larger than their leg span.


Sort of messed up that you don’t let your adults free roam the house. They aren’t babies anymore.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## thatdadlife619 (Dec 31, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> You can't forget to spray the enclosure with perfume and to change the substrate twice a day, with feathers as the sub for nights.


I feel 4 times a day is a much more logical number


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 31, 2019)

aarachnid said:


> Sort of messed up that you don’t let your adults free roam the house. They aren’t babies anymore.


Right? Plus they'll get the exercise they need without the wheel and you can train them to turn on the stereo by themselves eliminating the need to fire up the bass guitar quite as often. 
Heck, if you leave the bass out and plugged in with some tablature books nearby, the T may even learn to play for itself. 

I'm beginning to question whether @NYAN is actually fit to even keep this species

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

aarachnid said:


> Sort of messed up that you don’t let your adults free roam the house.


HA! Everyone knows adult T's get stressed when they're allowed to move. I read this on FB, so it must be true!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liam52 (Dec 31, 2019)

Would recommend setting the enclosure over an open fire. You don’t want the T getting too cold! Maybe get a few other species to put in with it so he doesn’t get lonely


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

Liam52 said:


> Would recommend setting the enclosure over an open fire. You don’t want the T getting too cold! Maybe get a few other species to put in with it so he doesn’t get lonely


Mixed species communal's are the wave of the future!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Cake 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 31, 2019)

Ghost56 said:


> You forgot the sharp rocks to line the perimeter with for a soft landing, and make sure you handle it at least a few times a day so it loves you. Oh and I hear they like guitars..


They also need said rocks so they can periodically sharpen their fangs when they go blunt

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> You mean for a sling, of course. As we all know adults should be kept in enclosures slightly larger than their leg span.


Adults should have free run of the estate. There is no such thing as too big an enclosure*.

This is the way.

*People genuinely use that second sentence on FB and I cannot pull forth enough Pinhead facepalms from the ordered depths of Hell for this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 31, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> They also need said rocks so they can periodically sharpen their fangs when they go blunt


Does your invert vet not offer fang sharpening during the monthly checkups? Time to look for a new vet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 31, 2019)

Pyroxian said:


> Does your invert vet not offer fang sharpening during the monthly checkups? Time to look for a new vet.


You should see how much extra all the local ones charge you for it


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 31, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> You should see how much extra all the local ones charge you for it


I suppose they have to charge more down there, it must be much more difficult doing those kinds of procedures upside down. I wonder if one of the big online pet supply sites offers an at-home diy sharpening kit... 
/heads off to Google

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Dec 31, 2019)

thatdadlife619 said:


> I feel 4 times a day is a much more logical number


Wait but if they need to roam free then Nyan has to replace the floors of his house with sub. And yeah, 4 is better. safe > sorry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 31, 2019)

Ghost56 said:


> You forgot the sharp rocks to line the perimeter with for a soft landing, and make sure you handle it at least a few times a day so it loves you. Oh and I hear they like guitars..





Pyroxian said:


> I think I once read that this species likes loud sounds, such as those produced by an electric bass guitar, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to serenade it nightly. Learn to play bass if you don't know how, so that you can keep it optimally.





thatdadlife619 said:


> I heard guitars too, but like, in drop d constantly


I am obligated to post this whenever it comes up.












Festes the Rockin' Pinktoe



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 28, 2018
__ 6
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
festes
humor
meme
versicolor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 31, 2019)

I have one bone to pick with the original post. There are far too many words spelled correctly. Other than that everything looks perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 31, 2019)

Pyroxian said:


> I suppose they have to charge more down there, it must be much more difficult doing those kinds of procedures upside down. I wonder if one of the big online pet supply sites offers an at-home diy sharpening kit...
> /heads off to Google


You're not far off, but dont you remember how flat earthers told everyone that Australia doesnt exist? After our hoax was busted us aussies had to return to the moon and sink the fake island known as Australia we were living on, so invert vets have to perform fang sharpening in near zero gravity. I guess ill go visit the crater adjacent to us and see if anybody will do it cheaper

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 31, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> You're not far off, but dont you remember how flat earthers told everyone that Australia doesnt exist? After our hoax was busted us aussies had to return to the moon and sink the fake island known as Australia we were living on, so invert vets have to perform fang sharpening in near zero gravity. I guess ill go visit the crater adjacent to us and see if anybody will do it cheaper


Is that crater called New England? That's that island off the coast of Austria right?


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Adults should have free run of the estate. There is no such thing as too big an enclosure


Sure, if you want your T's to suffer from depression.  I read a post on FB by a guy who's a scientist (I know he's a scientist because calls tarantulas by their LATIN names!) that freedom of movement causes depression in T's. I now keep my Goliath Bird Eater in a child-size shoe box and I believe it's much happier.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GalacticFurai (Dec 31, 2019)

I hate this thread so much even though it's satire. It makes my hemolymph boil.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 31, 2019)

Replace that substrate with aspen shaving and get yourself some temperature and humidity gauges. Feed it 5 crickets daily and if you ever see it on its back, sorry to say but it’s dead. You can handle it as often as you want and it isn’t poisonous. Also one more thing, add a sponge to its water dish or else it will drown. Trust me, I keep snakes and lizards so I know what I’ doing.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 31, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Replace that substrate with aspen shaving and get yourself some temperature and humidity gauges. Feed it 5 crickets daily and if you ever see it on its back, sorry to say but it’s dead. You can handle it as often as you want and it isn’t poisonous. Also one more thing, add a sponge to its water dish or else it will drown. Trust me, I keep snakes and lizards so I know what I’ doing.


Did you even look at his original picture? He's got a very nice sponge in the bowl already, I think it may even have a scouring pad on one side which should help regulate humidity with all that extra surface area.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## thatdadlife619 (Jan 1, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> You should see how much extra all the local ones charge you for it


My invert insurance covers fang sharpening.


aarachnid said:


> Sort of messed up that you don’t let your adults free roam the house. They aren’t babies anymore.


Totally agree. I personally feel that their enclosures act more as prisons than homes, which is why I’ve decided that when it comes to my t’s hey...mi casa es su casa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thatdadlife619 (Jan 1, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> You're not far off, but dont you remember how flat earthers told everyone that Australia doesnt exist? After our hoax was busted us aussies had to return to the moon and sink the fake island known as Australia we were living on, so invert vets have to perform fang sharpening in near zero gravity. I guess ill go visit the crater adjacent to us and see if anybody will do it cheaper


As if I didn’t need more reasons to love Australia...state of the art invert care seems to be readily available. And you guys have The Outback. Not seeing much fairness here


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jan 1, 2020)

Dry Desert said:


> Obviously you lot lead very sad lives, and definitely need to GET OUT MORE.


Oh don't worry your mind puddin. Ole bubby here knows what to do   you just sound like you aint had enough meat in your taders lately.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 1, 2020)

thatdadlife619 said:


> As if I didn’t need more reasons to love Australia...state of the art invert care seems to be readily available. And you guys have The Outback. Not seeing much fairness here


We HAD the outback before the flat earthers took it away from us. We've been quietly plotting our revenge for several years now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 1, 2020)

GalacticFurai said:


> I hate this thread so much even though it's satire. It makes my hemolymph boil.


Why the hate? There's so much good info on this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 1, 2020)

But have any of you just sat back and read this whole thing in one sitting? The level of sarcasm just hits you like a wrecking ball

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jan 1, 2020)

bran hurty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kitara (Jan 1, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> sorry to say but it’s dead... and it isn’t poisonous...


...so it is safe to eat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 1, 2020)

Are yall guis keep you're T's in a TANK? For hecks sake, that is aninmal cruelty. MY Avuciloriah has her own ROOM! 
That's it; I'm reporting all of you to PETA. 




RezonantVoid said:


> But have any of you just sat back and read this whole thing in one sitting? The level of sarcasm just hits you like a wrecking ball


It is so heavy I dropped my phone. 
But just in case I added a troll face to be safe...

@Dry Desert
Oh get off your high horse already. It is called humor. You may want to try it some day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Pyroxian (Jan 1, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> But have any of you just sat back and read this whole thing in one sitting? The level of sarcasm just hits you like a wrecking ball


Oh wow. Sorry to take this amazing thread off the so very serous topic, but you just gave me the inspiration for my next t's name - she shall be "Miley".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok guys. I appreciate your advice, but I needed to ask some real experts what they think. I decided that  Facebook would be the best place to do this. Here’s my first responses

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 1, 2020)

Well more or less what you expect, some good bits of info others not so good.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 1, 2020)

NYAN said:


> Ok guys. I appreciate your advice, but I needed to ask some real experts what they think. I decided that  Facebook would be the best place to do this. Here’s my first responses
> 
> View attachment 330007


I'm actually surprised at the level of advise. You must have got some of the good ones (they do exist on FB, believe it or not).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYAN (Jan 1, 2020)

@newscorpionowner what do you dislike about order 66?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 1, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> I'm actually surprised at the level of advise. You must have got some of the good ones (they do exist on FB, believe it or not).


Yeah, it wasn’t bad. A lot of people responded giving advice, which supports my theory about there being a high frequency of those types of setups being posted there. I don’t know exactly why, but there’s fewer of them here. Perhaps it has to do with more people using Facebook and this forum being harder to find compared to Facebook groups.


----------



## newscorpionowner (Jan 1, 2020)

NYAN said:


> @newscorpionowner what do you dislike about order 66?


Can you show me which one I disliked must have did it while scrolling along. Lol this is the second time I've done this I'll fix it, I started reading this but then had to go, I guess I did that on the go. Sorry! P.s I'm on mobile so sometimes it's wanky.



NYAN said:


> It will be done, my lord.


Fixed it. Sorry about that!


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jan 1, 2020)

GalacticFurai said:


> I hate this thread so much even though it's satire. It makes my hemolymph boil.


Yeah, this really cringe worthy...no doubt.


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 1, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> Yeah, this really cringe worthy...no doubt.


Ha... you want to see cringe check out the last video I posted to cringey tarantula videos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jan 2, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> Ha... you want to see cringe check out the last video I posted to cringey tarantula videos!


OMG....what the heck!!!!


----------

